# Plowing Mid-life Crisis



## stranded (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok.. I'm at a crossroads. I need help. I only plow my driveway and maybe my neighbors, nothing commercial/for profit.

Here's the scoop - I live on the outskirts of Denver and every year, we get 3-4 big dumps. My driveway is about 600' from house to road, and there's a decent sloped section in the middle. It's asphalt/blacktop for all but 30' of it, and that's stamped concrete. It's all downhill from the house.

For the last 7 years, I've been using a 44" snowblower on the front of a John Deere 155c lawn tractor. That works great until the snow gets heavy/wet in spring, then it's a nightmare. As long as you keep up with it, it's fine, but it's a rough go if you don't/can't. This last go around, my wife had to sit on the back of the thing, just to get more traction, even with the tire chains. That was an absolute mess that kinda pushed me over the edge to upgrade.

In addition to the 155c with snowblower, I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 QuadCab Sport pickup. However, if I put a blade on the front of it, I can't fit it in the garage, and there's no way that the wife is going to allow me to leave it outside. It'd probably be good enough, but I really need something I can store inside.

Here's what I was thinking (in no particular order):


Buy a bigger tractor. More torque/hydraulics/etc., and keep going with a dedicated plow machine. I don't really need anything bigger than a 155c for any other purpose than snowblowing.

Get a large Airens walkbehind that I use for the really heavy/wet stuff, then use the 44" for light powder snows.

Sell pickup truck. (I don't really use it at all other than crappy days). Buy a used Jeep Wrangler. Put plow on Jeep for winter snows. Then, I have a runaround Jeep for summer. Keep 155c and snowblower as-is. Jeep Wrangler can fit in garage, even with plow on. Can store plow on side of house in the summer.
Any other advice/ideas? Thoughts?

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why can't you put a plow on the pick up? Kinda didn't understand that part.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It does not fit in the garage and his balls are his wife's purse.....


Buy the plow and leave it outside


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jeeps are a blast.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree on the Jeep


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Jeep and mountains....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

stranded;2137658 said:


> [*]Get a large Airens walkbehind that I use for the really heavy/wet stuff, then use the 44" for light powder snows.


Large 2 stage blower for big storms, less oot of pocket cash, and easy to store.


----------



## stranded (Apr 11, 2016)

theplowmeister;2137668 said:


> I agree on the Jeep


What you have is kind of what I was thinking if I go the Jeep route - an early-mid 00's Wrangler. Not knowing too much about what makes a "good" plow Jeep, do you have any models that you'd either recommend or recommend I stay away from?

Thanks!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

There is a whole thread on Jeep plow trucks, All you could ever want to know about plowing with Jeeps is in there.

http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Lets think about this for a sec. Snow blower, your out in the elements. Your cold and wet. In the Jeep, your warm, coffee by your side, the radio on. Get the Jeep, get a standard transmission. Fun to drive in the summer. xysport


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sell the deer, buy a nice compact with a cab, front mount blower....for the lawn get a zero turn

or ill sell you my current beater with plow when my new beater is ready!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You need to go up high in the mountains with a 6 pack of old Chub. Set back off the road, in the distances behind the old growth trees, you'll find snow in the shadow of the great Bolder. 

There look for the Mountain King. His name is David, and is Goliath is snow enemy. 

If you dont find him, crack open a Chub, he will find you.

If you finish the 6th one, go down the street, walk into any bar and ask for Buff, he'll help you out.

You can't miss him, he'll have a Hero by his side.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

stranded;2137658 said:


> Ok.. I'm at a crossroads. I need help. I only plow my driveway and maybe my neighbors, nothing commercial/for profit.
> 
> Here's the scoop - I live on the outskirts of Denver and every year, we get 3-4 big dumps. My driveway is about 600' from house to road, and there's a decent sloped section in the middle. It's asphalt/blacktop for all but 30' of it, and that's stamped concrete. It's all downhill from the house.
> 
> ...


Omg 1000x yes on jeep! Have an 00 TJ with 31 Duratracs n 3+" lift. A monster in 2' o snow! N I plow commercially with it. Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2137882 said:


> You need to go up high in the mountains with a 6 pack of old Chub. Set back off the road, in the distances behind the old growth trees, you'll find snow in the shadow of the great Bolder.
> 
> There look for the Mountain King. His name is David, and is Goliath is snow enemy.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha......snort..... Funny guy eh you hoser.

Stranded you said you're ootside of Denver are you east, west, north or south, what's your elevation, type of terrain and are you in a high wind area. This info would help to give you suggestions as to what type of setup you should look for.

A budget would also be helpful too.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2137882 said:


> You need to go up high in the mountains with a 6 pack of old Chub. Set back off the road, in the distances behind the old growth trees, you'll find snow in the shadow of the great Bolder.
> 
> There look for the Mountain King. His name is David, and is Goliath is snow enemy.
> 
> ...


 Hahahah


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It doesn't matter op...you'll be dead by next year anyways cause you just posted that you used your wife as a counterweight....


----------



## stranded (Apr 11, 2016)

BUFF;2137897 said:


> Ha Ha Ha......snort..... Funny guy eh you hoser.
> 
> Stranded you said you're ootside of Denver are you east, west, north or south, what's your elevation, type of terrain and are you in a high wind area. This info would help to give you suggestions as to what type of setup you should look for.
> 
> A budget would also be helpful too.


I'm in SE Denver (Franktown/Elizabeth) at about 6200 feet. It's windy, but not too crazy (we have a ton of trees, so it doesn't drift like it does out on the plains). As for elevation change, there's maybe 50' of elevation change between the top and the bottom of the drive.

As for budget, I was thinking about $10-15k for the Jeep plus the plow. Reasonable?


----------



## stranded (Apr 11, 2016)

Mr.Markus;2137904 said:


> It doesn't matter op...you'll be dead by next year anyways cause you just posted that you used your wife as a counterweight....


Under no circumstances will she ever see this post 

Thanks for all the great feedback - I've been busy going through the Jeep board and cross referencing it to what's available on Denver's Craigslist. Still trying to find the sweet spot for what I'm looking for, but I'm pretty set on the Jeep idea.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

stranded;2137929 said:


> Under no circumstances will she ever see this post
> 
> Thanks for all the great feedback - I've been busy going through the Jeep board and cross referencing it to what's available on Denver's Craigslist. Still trying to find the sweet spot for what I'm looking for, but I'm pretty set on the Jeep idea.


2002-06 TJ 4.0L auto low-ish miles n NO rust with hardtop will do you just fine. Turn on a dime in dways!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

stranded;2137926 said:


> I'm in SE Denver (Franktown/Elizabeth) at about 6200 feet. It's windy, but not too crazy (we have a ton of trees, so it doesn't drift like it does out on the plains). As for elevation change, there's maybe 50' of elevation change between the top and the bottom of the drive.
> 
> As for budget, I was thinking about $10-15k for the Jeep plus the plow. Reasonable?


Ok I'm somewhat familiar with the area and your close to the Palmer Divide if I remember correctly. 
For those big snows you just need to "plow with the storm" and don't it accumulate much more than 10-12" otherwise it can be a challenge depending on moisture content. 
I'd go with a 7' straight blade which will would work just fine.
I'm partial to Boss plows, they have a HTX line which is for lighter vehicles http://www.bossplow.com/htx-plows which you can get with a steel blade or with a Ploy skin. since rust isn't a huge issue out here I'd go with the steel and save a few dollars.

As far as the Jeep goes there's a few on C-list that don't look to bad with in your budget with less than 100k
http://denver.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=jeep+tj&sort=rel&max_price=15000&max_auto_miles=100000

Auto vs Manual is personnel preference and can be debated just like what brand of plow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

road trip!

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/5535905121.html


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the frame cracking on that truck? The cab looks pitched forward vs the bed


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2138073 said:


> Is the frame cracking on that truck? The cab looks pitched forward vs the bed


It's a dump bed that's not completely down.......


----------

